# AMtech clear coat?



## 2crunk (Feb 9, 2004)

i've been using nason for a while now and other dupont clears, I'm trying to switch to something else. My local paint shop that sells Pro-spray paint recommended the Amtech 600 Glamour clear. $100 for the kit. Has anybody used it before? Im not happy with the nason or other cheap clears. A ny input would be appreciated.

Heres a pic:


----------



## Matthew1689 (Feb 7, 2012)

sorry


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

I LOVE THIS STUFF IT LAYS OUT SUPER WET AND YOU CAN CUT N BUFF IN A FEW HOURS, IT DOESNT DIEBACK AT ALL. DONE A FEW CARS WITH IT AND THERE STILL WET AS HELL!!!


----------



## Wolfie928 (Sep 16, 2014)

I like it very much. Used it on several bikes I've painted and they all came out great!! Flows nice, color sands and buffs great !!! Well worth the try !!! I use a 1.4 nozzle set up on my gravity gun for it set a little on the thin side.


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

I've only used it twice and it was Nice. What's wrong with nason?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

SPIRIT 62 said:


> I LOVE THIS STUFF IT LAYS OUT SUPER WET AND YOU CAN CUT N BUFF IN A FEW HOURS, IT DOESNT DIEBACK AT ALL. DONE A FEW CARS WITH IT AND THERE STILL WET AS HELL!!!


THATS GOOD TO KNOW BECAUSE YOU PUT OUT SOME SUPER WET PAINTJOBS.AWESOME!


----------

